# Does losing weight help w/ anxiety?



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I am wondering if losing weight helps me reduce sweating? I normally exercise, but am still heavy. I drink a bit on the weekends.

Im wondering if dropping weight will allow me to control my sweating more, in that my heart doesn't have to work as hard. I know there's a relationship there.


----------



## cat_c (Nov 24, 2008)

Nah it doesnt make a difference to how much you sweat. It can make you more confident though. I exercise regularly and am slightly underweight (according to my bmi)


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

IM' trying to trim down but have a hard time enduring it all the way. I would be on a good schedule then succumb to bad diet..


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It might or might not have a direct effect on SA but I wouldn't say it's a bad thing.

If you don't sleep well it might help your sleep, obesity is linked to snoring and sleep apnea. Better sleep could improve your mood if you aren't tired all of the time/down as much. Then there's better breathing generally etc.


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

I have such absurdly high expectations for how much better my life will be when I lose weight


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

There are benefits to losing weight but I dont think it will do anything for sweat, but it may give you more confidence and make you feel more comfortable in situations, therefore you may find you will sweat less. So it a roundabout way it can


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Losing weight is easy. I do believe the only problem people have with losing weight is they try to lose weight _quickly._ It leads to unrealistic long-term eating habits, burn-out from working out too much, etc.
You can eat almost anything you'd like to eat, and lose weight. You just have to control portion sizes and how often you eat.
I saw an infomercial late last night for this new diet fad, but I liked it. You eat "right" for two days, then eat more on the 3rd day. There are more details but that's the gist of it.

As for it helping anxiety, it could, since the basis for social anxiety tends to have a lot to do with the self-image. If you don't respect yourself physically, emotionally, etc, it's hard to expect others to respect you.


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

Positive said:


> I am wondering if losing weight helps me reduce sweating? I normally exercise, but am still heavy. I drink a bit on the weekends.
> 
> Im wondering if dropping weight will allow me to control my sweating more, in that my heart doesn't have to work as hard. I know there's a relationship there.


endless sweating is caused by drinking alcohol

my Uncle is a alcoholic he is sweating 24/7 he drinks like 12 to 24 beers

he has to drink at lest 20 to get drunk


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

In my experience, losing weight does help with anxiety. Over the past year, I lost a good amount of weight. While I was still overweight (and still am), I felt a lot better than before and it certainly showed in my reaction to things like going to new classes and to concerts. My SA wasn't totally gone, but it was reduced. 

And now that I've gained back some weight, my SA is getting worse again. Yay for me. :| But at least I do somewhat know now how my weight affects my anxiety.


----------

